# 2013 - How was it for you?



## UrbanX (Dec 20, 2013)

So another year drawing to a close. How was it for you? 

What were your exploring highs? and lows? What was the weirdest bit? What do you hope for next year? 

2013 has been yet another mad year for me.

One of my new years resolutions was to get out and meet as many new explorers I could from all over the world. 

I feel I certainly managed it! Here are some of the new faces I met this year! 

*January* 
I went to meet Ramsgatonian down in Kent, and got the year off to a bang with a high risk borrowing of a 747! 


_UrbanX and Ramsgatonian on board a 747_

*February* 
I met up with Journalism student Samuel Thompson: I don't normally accept such offers from the journalist, but being a thoroughly nice chap, and not being scared to throw himself into it - plus he was awfully flattering (see below) and flattery gets you everywhere. 

We spent a day exploring various mansions. I was pleased to hear a few months later that he received a First for this assignment. 


_A still from Samuels assignment_

*March* 
March took me to Europe, on the "Belgium Waffle Tour" Meeting Osfa from the Netherlands. We ploughed through snow and ice (literally) to explore sites like Eylenbosh brewery, Hof Van B, Maison Trees, Grande Moulin De Paris, Home Sweet Home, St. Hilarius Monestary, Farmhouse Tapioca, L'Ecole Laberinth, and Villa Hector. 


_St. Hilarius_



_UrbanX at Eylenbosch in the snow_


_Meeting European explorers at Ecole Laberinthe_

*May* 
May took me across to Berlin to meet up with Nobody, to conquer the 1936 Nazi olympic village, and scale Kaserne E (Jag barracks) Returning to the UK I met a new mix of UK explorers to tackle the mighty Battersea Power Station. 


_Nobody and UrbanX at Kaserne E_



_Battersea Power Station_

*June* 
I went on a more 'traditional' exploring trip (i.e. not urban) to the Arctic Circle, somewhere I've always wanted to go. The sun never set in the 2 weeks I was there, constant daylight! Which actually helped, as one of my main aspirations was to cross the second largest Ice glacier in the world in a Toyota Aygo! 


_UrbanX in The Arctic rocking a UE Mag T-Shirt_

*July* 
I was drawn back to Europe to meet with our overseas brethren, on what we termed the "Be Brave tour" The name lived up to it's reputation, and we somehow managed to hit 23 sites in one weekend, with varying levels of success. The highs of Chateau Champagne, and Villa Walfahrt, and Sanatorium Diablo, against the lows of being busted three times, including by Belgiums finest armed unit. We still emerged with 13 epic explores under our belt! 





_Chapelle Anciens with Belgiums finest armed response unit _

*August* 
I took myself off to the other side of the world, literally, to meet with Azyure, head of the Singapore exploring movement. It was fantastic to spend an evening with him showing me some of the hidden history behind Singapore. Here we are at the building of the Singapore F1 track. 


_Azyure & UrbanX inside the F1 track_

*September* 
I took myself off to Gloucester to meet up with explorer Senbell, we explored the old docks, Hill House, and Windrush Hotel. I also soloed Harwich Fort after picking up a new GoPro Camera. 


_Windrush Hotel _

*October* 
Guess what... Europe again! This time with a different mix of UK explorers, on the "Biscuit Tin Tour". We must be getting better, because we didn't get caught once. We travelled an epic 1,750Km to revisit Chateau Lumiere by moonlight, and the immaculate Sanatorium de Coffeur . We also managed to cross off Piscine Solvay (where we got busted in July) among many others. 


_ Sanatorium Coffeiur_

Back in the UK, I visited Mr Toads Courthouse, and also met with new-to-the-UK explorer Nikokas to explore some local ruinous churches, as well as revisiting Harwich forts. 


_Mr Toads Courthouse_



_ Harwich (Priority7, UrbanX, & Nikokas)_

*December*
Around 30 of us descend on Severalls, all dressed as Santa! Was a wicked day, and an excellent way to round off a year. Seeing strangers introducing themselves to each other, no politics, no ego. Was great to see a few old faces, and meet many new ones. 







I can't really say what my 'Best explore' or 'Highlight was, everything above was a highlight! Besides how can you compare the intimacy of a cottage filled with personal effects to Battersea Power Station! So here's the "low lights"! 

*Low-light of the year:* Seeing Osfa go through a floor, oh and having to share a bed with Priority 7. 

*Best Bust of the year: * Sticking my head out a manhole to find three mates and a security guard all laughing their heads off (Piscine Solvay) 

*Worst Bust of the year:* Armed Police @ Chappel Anciens 

All in all I have been lucky enough to visit 10 countries across three continents, and successfully explore forty plus great sites, meeting some truly inspirational people along the way! Here's to many more in 2014!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Dec 20, 2013)

:Bloody show off! 
You have had a fab year, been to some amazing places!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 20, 2013)

Stealthstar79 said:


> :Bloody show off!
> You have had a fab year, been to some amazing places!



TBH I don't know how I've got away with it! Mrs UrbanX is very understanding! 

How was your year Stealthstar?


----------



## cogito (Dec 20, 2013)

*January:*
Kicked off the year with a jaunt in Box on New Year's Day, shortly followed by a climb up the Forth Rail Bridge and a trip down the Westbourne in just the first week. The Forth and Westbourne would yield photos that would later go on to win me two major photographic competitions. Also spent two days in Belgium where the temperature never went above -5°C, we somehow managed 12 sites despite the snow.







*February:*
Didn't do much, had a documentary made about a couple of us. Very low key, mind. Never released.

*March:*
Won my first photographic competition with one of my photos from January.






*April:*
Nowt. Unless you count a trip to Morocco where we were meant to be having a holiday, but got itchy feet and headed to the mountains. Also an ancient derp palace filled with fire.






*May:*
Two weeks in Italy. About 35 sites in total. More manicomios, industrial wastelands and remote orphanges than you can shake a stick at. Also gasmeters and an abandoned island...






*June:*
Nowt. (Height of wedding season.)

*July:*
Did "Covert Cottage" on the first day of the month. Did nothing the rest of the month.

*August:*
Another few days in Belgium. Wedding season still stopping me doing much.






*September:*
Brixton drainz. Innit. Later got my first cover shot with one of the photos.






*October:*
Battersea for the first time since 2010. Despite seeing both rooftops, both control rooms, the usual boilerhouse and turbine halls, the chimneys and some other little bits there's still so much more I want to see.






*November:*
Won a huge photographic competition with one of my photos from January. Bonus!






*December:*
Off on a jolly tomorrow. I won't see much daylight. All day.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 20, 2013)

Loving those shots Cogito, what a year! 
Think my fave is still the bridge shot from Jan, awesome stuff!


----------



## cogito (Dec 20, 2013)

That was all kinds of cold. Top of a bridge like that in Scotland in January. Says it all!

Can't believe we got naked up there.


----------



## krela (Dec 20, 2013)

cogito said:


> Can't believe we got naked up there.



I'm guessing that photo didn't win any prizes..?


----------



## smiler (Dec 20, 2013)

Bunch of bigheads, If it wasn't for the enjoyment I get from your posts you might have ruined my Christmas, Have a good one and Thanks.


----------



## mookster (Dec 22, 2013)

To say I've had a year of ups and downs is an understatement. Although I did more explores (54) than I managed in 2012 (41) it didn't feel like that as my week-long trip to Belgium in March contained nearly half the total for the whole year!

I ended up doing twice as many sites on foreign soil than on home turf which was a little odd but personal issues this year didn't help that. I feel so grateful for Bonesout taking me under his wing enabling me to go on my previous two European jaunts.

*January* - Nowt.

*February* - A long overdue trip to Lincolnshire to see 'that' staircase and climb a ridiculous amount of fences. Also paid a visit to the JCB graveyard, bumped into the owners who were a bit miffed but we managed to sweet talk our way into wandering around unaccompanied. Good day.





*March* - My week-long Belgian adventure which began in dense fog, travelled through heavy rain and had the latter half dominated by massive snowfalls, despite the weather we saw 25 locations. Included the coldest pair of explores I have ever done, when the temperature with the wind chill equalled around -15 degrees, the scariest experience of my life and a whole load of laughs and japery. A couple of the personal highlights shown below. 

















*April* - By far the busiest month on home turf for me with the highlights being finally getting a chance to re-shoot Upper Heyford Hospital nearly 4 year after my first visit, and a final goodbye to GT Manor which is now having extensive rescue work done on the place to stop it collapsing. Also popped into Sandwell College after one of a few appalling days of fail this year.









*May, June* - Nowt.

*July* - Kicked off July in the oppressive heatwave with some local sites including breaking new ground with the Assembly Facility in Buckinghamshire.





And ended July with another trip to Europe, and the first with Bonesout, Luke and co. They were all revisits for me but I think the group had fun and the weather was a damn sight better than it was in March, blazing sunshine all the way! They hit 8 sites over 2 days but I only took part in 6 owing to me needing some beauty sleep. Making tea on a camping stove at 3.30am in a dodgy backstreet in Lille and then getting shown out of Grand Moulins de Paris by 8 French Policemen and one total Police babe just before 6am was entertaining, the police couldn't have been nicer once they realised we only had camera gear on us.









*August* - Only one trip in August but a good one, Willington was a place I had needed in my life for ages, it was just a damn shame we chose to go on a day when it was raining quite bad. Entertained ourselves with a couple of derps on the way home too so not a bad day at all. I'll be back at Willington when the sun's out methinks...





*September* - Nowt.

*October* - One mini explore was all to report on in October.





*November* - I was back with a bang after basically three months off, doing this Brickworks in the south of England which is by far one of my favourite explores I've ever done. A proper industrial epic and a great relaxed wander if you manage to blank out the sound of 50 million seagulls on the roof.




IMG_6212 by mookie427, on Flickr

On the way home we popped into West Park, it was the first time I'd set foot on the grounds since the beginning of October 2009 so was quite shocking seeing how it stands today.

*December* - I finished off the year with another mad two-day dash to Belgium with Bonesout and co, and whilst it wasn't the most fruitful trip ever with a lot of fails we still had a good time and managed 7 successful locations over less than two full days - including Chateau Congo which I'd wanted to see for absolutely ages.









*Highlight of the year* - Hard to say really, but I think the Brickworks I visited in November or the Mechanics Institiute in Belgium were my single favourite explores of the year although the week-long trip in March as a whole stands out as a highlight just because of what it was.

*Lowlight of the year* - Being busted within a minute of stepping into Villa Heil in December.

*Worst bust* - Having an encounter with the psychotic farmer who lives next to Maison Boon and his wife, he cornered me with a large wooden pole and his wife decided to slash our car tyres. I've never looked at isolated farmhouses with the same amount of enthusiasm since.

Roll on 2014, where I've got big big plans!


----------



## krela (Dec 22, 2013)

My 2013 was the same as my 2012, and I'm sure 2014 will be the same.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 22, 2013)

What a great thread. I've been a bit tied up with an addition to my family this year so I cant contribute very much. But I'm really pleased I got to be involved with the Santas at Sevs in Dec 

...Although saying that, I've just had a count back through my folders dated 2013 and am very surprised to see I've racked up 40 explores!!! I really didn't think I'd done many at all in 2013!


----------



## PaulPowers (Dec 22, 2013)

Aye it's not been a bad year














.








I even managed to get some daylight


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 22, 2013)

Awesome stuff Mooks and Paul!


----------



## jjstenso (Dec 22, 2013)

Eventful. 

*January.*






*February* and the first of three European trips. 





























Then a hiatus until *May* whilst I waited for my feet to thaw thus beginning the summer of mills. 












*June*





















*July* - France.




































*September* Wales.











*October* England. 











Early *November* Belgium / France / Germany





















Including this year's crowning glory.





















And a cooling tower with a little shed inside.


----------



## PaulPowers (Dec 22, 2013)

That slab is a corker of a pic


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 22, 2013)

mookster said:


> *Worst bust* - Having an encounter with the psychotic farmer who lives next to Maison Boon and his wife, he cornered me with a large wooden pole and his wife decided to slash our car tyres.



Can they do that and get away with it? 
Cant do that here, we daren't even defend ourselves/our property.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 22, 2013)

Wow, love the St. Pancras shot (cant work out where it was from!) and the Zone Braams too! 
Properly amazing photos sir!


----------



## mookster (Dec 23, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Can they do that and get away with it?
> Cant do that here, we daren't even defend ourselves/our property.



When you're out in the middle of nowhere in Belgium it is lawless much like the Wild West. Even the police said to watch out for stuff like that out in the sticks.


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 23, 2013)

*Just looking back at my 2013 photos has made me realise what a BRILLIANT year it's been!! Pretty much every other weekend we (me n NK) have been off somewhere for a mooch, the highlight being 2 mental trips to Belgium...
Not sure exactly when some of these shots were taken, so I'll just chuck some of my faves up! ENJOY!!

THE COFFIN SHOP​*




*SEAMSTRESS COTTAGE*





*PYESTOCK (RIP)*





*CROOKHAM*





*BULL MANOR*



 



*ST JOSEPHS*





*LANCASTER MOOR*





*GT MANOR*





*GEORGE BARNSLEYS*



 



*SERENITY*





*THE SEMINARY*





*LADY LUCK*





*CHATEAU DE CHAPELLE*





*MONT G*





*MAISON MORPHINE*





*VILLA HEIL*





*VILLA DAS WAHLFART*



 



*If 2014 Is HALF as good as 2013 then it's gonna be a BOSTER!!!! *​


----------



## steve2109 (Dec 23, 2013)

Not been a Stella year for me, sporadic explores separated by long spells of inactivity and no real highlights spring to mind,lack of opportunity and lack of regular exploring buddies also contributed. got plenty being planned now for 2014 so here is hoping to a good year


----------



## mookster (Dec 23, 2013)

steve2109 said:


> lack of opportunity and lack of regular exploring buddies also contributed. got plenty being planned now for 2014 so here is hoping to a good year



You and me both suffered the same issues this year then!


----------



## steve2109 (Dec 23, 2013)

mookster said:


> You and me both suffered the same issues this year then!



definitely mate !

Hope next year is better for you as well


----------



## LittleOz (Dec 23, 2013)

My biggest highlight was discovering urbex even existed. I'd never heard of it until this Spring when I picked up a camera for the first time in 20 years and started looking at sites like flickr. I know I've barely even scratched the surface so I'm looking forward to some (hopeful) epics in 2014 and getting to meet more of you. A few of my (for me) more memorable ones...

*June*

_Chapel H - was only unsealed for a couple of days and I was lucky enough to get to see it. _






_Covert Cottage - my first 'discovery'_





_Putney - my first hospital site_





*July *

_Crookham_






*August*

_St Peter's Mortuary_






*October*

_Wooden Sword_





_Brickworks C_


----------



## Landie_Man (Jan 3, 2014)

*2013 Urbex Diary*

Well! Where do I begin?! January might be a good idea! What a turbulent year its been for me. I have lapsed in the last few years on explore frequency but Northern_Ninja, an exploring partner of mine certainly helped get numbers up again, A personally upsetting situation which in itself multiplied my exploring numbers and continues to be of emotional strain on me deep down, but exploring cures all.

2013 was also the year I finally got to see Chernobyl and Pripyat, a place which has left me emotionally changed inside, a place which is hard to stomach and makes me remember how lucky I am in life. I would have been one of the last people who got to see it before its demise. 

It was the year I reported on a lot of sites that were halfway through demo and I caught right at the last minute. Sites which brewed up a storm in their local area and pulled in probably hundreds of thousands of views from customers of old. 

I covered a lot of ground I had hoped to in all my years of urbex, finally cracked A certain Power Station, and Denbigh, and also did my first Northern trip and covered a lot of ground in and around Manchester. 

2013 certainly did have some ups, some downs, some mehs some yays, but in urbex terms it was pretty damn epic!


_____________________________________________________________________

Off to a slow start to the year we have this report from March:

*Shredded Wheat Factory, Wewlyn Garden City (UK)*

This had been on my to do list for as long as I can remember, here they made Shredded Wheat cereal until 2008 where it was produced elsewhere. No Nitting Nanas here….

#1






#2





#3





Onto April 2013:

*G.P.S.S. Fuel Depot, Islip (UK)*

I avoided this place for a few years as it had long been sealed. Here fuel was stored and supplied through pipelines for the RAF. The site was operated by Esso and closed gradually between 1998 and 2004

#4





#5





Still in the month of April we go onto a rather controversial site!

*Crookham Court School, Berkshire (UK)*

This was a really nice place, though pretty chilly inside! A lot intact and a lot not so intact. It’s served several purposes: a manor house, a junior school and a school for children of people serving at Greenham Common. It faced abandonment and then reopening, and was used as a boarding school until 1990, after which point it was apparently used as apartments (although this isn’t too obvious from looking at the place) and has been abandoned since 2007; the school shutdown due to “inappropriate behavior” from teachers.

#6





#7





#8





The slow kick off of 2013 continues into June

*Great Gaddesden Water Tower (UK)*

Very little on this place, but it had nice views and some photogenic stuff inside.

#9










So we remain in June and hop onboard a WizzAir Airbus at Luton and fly 1,500 miles East

*Chernobyl and Pripyat, Kyivs'ka oblast (Ukraine)*

Men and woman the world over should know about the 1986 meltdown of Reactor 4 at the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant in The Soviet Union. 40,000 people were evacuated from Pripyat and around 150,000 in total. The still radioactive area remains uninhabitable but safe enough for regulated tours.

This place will forever remain in my heart, the modern youth of today are so wrapped up and secure they will never realise that if the Plant Workers and Liquidators hadn’t reacted with such speed, they would not even be on this planet.

#10





#11





#12





#13





#14





#15





_Please read my full blog here:_
http://opacity.us/forum/index.php?topic=15747.0

So still in June we head to a site that’s been on my cards for many years

*North Wales Hospital, Denbigh (UK)*

The North Wales Hospital (locally known as Denbigh Mental) was a hospital for people with psychiatric illnesses located in Denbigh, North Wales..
Designed to originally accommodate between 60 and 200 patients, the building dates back to 1848; it was closed in sections from 1991 to 2002, but the majority seems to have sat derelict since 1994/95.

#16





#17





#18





Onto July 2013!

Inov8/Testing Facility, Bucks (UK)
This place appeared to be some sort of test facility for the local university and has been closed since about 2008. Our trip was cut short when the caretaker saw us. 

#19





#20





Fast forward onto August

*Flamingos/The Empire Night Club, Milton Keynes (UK)*

Rumor had it that a 90s style complex was being demolished in Milton Keynes; equipped with a Night Club, Bowling Alley and Ice Rink. I braved the rain; the Bowling Alley had gone and the Ice Rink was sealed. I managed to get into the night club and little did I know this was going to draw in probably hundreds of thousands of Flickr views from punters of old. 

The club opened in 1990 and closed in 2004, leading to a slow demise seemingly synonymous to out of city leisure parks. People want to park up, ice skate and have a decent meal, they don’t want to grab some cheap burger, ice skate, then go home…

#21





#23





Onto September!

*Fujitsu Building, Herts(UK)*

This has been on my radar for sometime. The inside of the 70s block it was trashed entirely since its 2007 closure and left only good views from the roof.

#24





#25





*Planet Ice, Milton Keynes (UK)*

Its three weeks later and I hear that the ice rink in the same complex is now accessible! Its three weeks on and looking at those machines I didn’t expect much. I was wrong, it was nice and intact!
Planet Ice was the last of the business’ to close in the Milton Keynes Leisure Plaza and closed its doors in July 2013. I believe it has moved to a temporary site as the new centre is being built.

This was another set of photos which pulled in tens of thousands of views from Milton Keynes.

#26





#27





#28





From here on my life hit a bit of an emotional brick wall and I properly hit the urbex like never before to keep myself occupied.

We are now in October

*Oriental City, London (UK)*

A site I have wanted to do but been put off with stories of raging dogs and baseball bats… I visited here as a child and wanted to see it in its abandoned form. Oriental City was an Asian Cash and Carry and closed in 2008.

Many things have been filmed here since closure, including “Dredd”

#29





#30





Still in October!

Now here is a site I’ve wanted to do for quite sometime!



October 2013,

*Burney Empire, Lancs (UK)*

So onto my big 3 day Northern Excursion to a close friend and long time explorers house.

This place started off as a The Empire Theatre when it opened in 1894, closing in 1955 and reopening as a cinema in 1958 it continued for a while before becoming a bingo hall. It was operated as a Gala Bingo until 1995 when it shut down.

Its damp, dirty and full of rats!

#34





#35





#36





October 2013

*George Barnsley and Sons, Yorks (UK)*

Continuing my Northern Blitz, we go to an old toolmakers workshop. 

In 1823; George Barnsley was apprenticed into the file-makers trade by his mother, Anne. Later; George went in to partnership with his brother and they established themselves as one of the worlds leading manufacturers of shoe manufacturing tools and leather trades. The factory ceased trading in 2003.

This was a mecca of old Aladdin’s Cave style factory. It still had very much an early 20th slash late 19th Century feel about it.

#37





#38





#39





October 2013

*Sheffield Crown Courts, Yorks (UK)*

Same city, different location altogether and slowly dying New Lens! (This has now been repaired!)

Initially the building was a five-bay structure fronting Castle Street, but an extension was built in 1833 and once again in 1866. The most prominent feature was the new central clock tower over a new main entrance.

During this time, the building's courtrooms were linked by underground passages to the neighboring Sheffield Police Offices. By the 1890s, the building had again become too small for Sheffield, and the current Sheffield Town Hall was built further south.

In 1896-7 the Town Hall underwent one more extension, and became Sheffield Crown Court and Sheffield High Court. In the 1990s, these courts moved to new premises. The building has stood empty since at least 1997.

#40





#41





#42





October 2013

*Fletchers Paper Mill, Lancs (UK)*

Now onto my new favorite UK Site, this site just kept giving beautiful urbex goodness. Its stopped in time and just amazing.

Robert Fletcher entered the firm as a young man in his twenties in the year 1830. He was very talented, which was not missed by his employers. This mill was opened Greenfield, near Oldham in 1921. This mill specialised in the manufacture of cigarette paper. It hit financial problems and closed overnight in 2001.

#43





#44





#45





#46





October 2013

*Rossendale Hospital, Lancs (UK)*

Rossendale General Hospital was previously known as Moorlands Infirmary which opened in 1912. It was a Workhouse when built in the 1860 so has lived a relatively short life compared to other sites in the UK. As of 2010 the whole hospital was closed down. 

By this point my defective 10-20 Lens’ was seriously struggling and we were running out of daylight FAST. We bumped into loads of people here but it was too little too late really.

#47





#48





October 2013


*Zuby Fashions, Lancs (UK)*

So onto the last site of the Northern Trip, very little history on this totally trashed, stripped, ruined place;I know one business was closed down for making imitation Nike clothing. 

#49





#50





Thus concludes the Northern Trip.

Late October 2013

*Iqra Islamic School, Oxon (UK)*

Been on my cards for sometime, but sadly has gone downhill in recent months due to renovations. Originally known as Lawn Upton School Church of England school, it closed in 2003 and reopened as Iqra Islamic School, but closed in 2009. Outbuildings are to be demolished but the original school must be converted using the original building. 

Back on my kit lens while my 10-20 is in for repair!

#51





#52





Late October 2013 

*Medmenham Water Research Labs (UK)*

So onto the last explore of a short day, this place was pretty trashed but had some nice photograph opportunities. 

Opened in 1961 when WRA moves to its headquarters in Medmenham. In1999 WRc-NSF formed as a joint venture between WRc plc and NSF International encompassing the Laboratories at Medmenham and the Evaluation and Testing Centre in Oakdale.
By 2004 the Testing of materials for water contact moved from Medmenham to the Evaluation and Testing Centre in Oakdale. The whole site closed in 2006 and has remained abandoned since. 

#53





#54





By the end of October my massive exploring activity slowed down and my next explore wasn’t until December. By now I had a rebuilt 10-20 lens. 

December 2013

*Willington Cooling Towers, Leics (UK)*

One day, late December, three of us went on a festive/very late year explore to the Midlands and this was our first stop.

The towers have laid abandoned since the closure of Willington Power Station in 1995; its demolition in 2002 left 5 large cooling towers.

The station opened in 1959 and served the area for 45 years. Permission has been granted to develop the site for another Power Station.

I love this place, its so photogenic!

#55





#56





#57





_And finally, the last stop of 2013_

*Wadkins Woodworking Tools, Leics (UK)*

After failing one place and doing a quick phone around we were led onto this old tool factory which was beautifully clean with minimal physical decay inside. Low light cut our trip short. 

#58





#59





All in all 2013 was an absolutely fantastic year for me. It started slow but so much ground was covered, so many places seen and I am pleased with what I have to show it. 

I have condensed an extremely busy year down as much as I can and I hope you all enjoy it!

More at:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/collections/72157622673908716/

Some photos were removed...


----------



## cogito (Jan 3, 2014)

cogito said:


> *December:*
> Off on a jolly tomorrow. I won't see much daylight. All day.



So that trip never happened.

But I did find myself with 2 days free so while trying to find something to do, we ended up booking the Eurotunnel at 11pm for 5am... Reasonably impulsive as far as these things go.






Nice end to the year.


----------



## King Al (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks like you've had an awesome year of explores! Great pics too!


----------

